# Persichetti: Parable for IX Band, op. 131



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Arpeggio made a post about this work in another thread that was so compelling that I thought this work deserves its own thread:



arpeggio said:


> The following is about Persichetti's _Parable IX for Band, Op.121_. It is from Simmons, Walter. _ Voices of Stone and Steel: The Music of William Schuman, Vincent Persichetti and Peter Mennin._ Lanjam-Toronto-Plymouth, UK: Scarecrow Press, 2011, pp. 276-277. (Note: I could not scan the pages in so I had to type out the entry. Please forgive any typos.)
> 
> https://rowman.com/ISBN/9781538103838/The-Music-of-William-Schuman-Vincent-Persichetti-and-Peter-Mennin-Voices-of-Stone-and-Steel
> 
> ...


Has anyone else heard this work? What do you think of it? Any of your own favorite recordings to recommend?


----------



## licorice stick (Nov 24, 2014)

I found a recording on YT with the North Texas Wind Symphony, a crack wind ensemble. Persichetti is one of my favorite postwar composers, and I consider his Sixth Symphony a masterpiece, but this Parable strays too far from clear melody for my liking. I have enjoyed some of his other symphonies, so I'll have to listen to the other Parables as well.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I am not familiar with all of this other _Parables_. The ones I am familiar with are similar to the one for band.

All bassoon players know of the one for bassoon. It is very hard and I have spent years trying to learn it.

I think I was at the premier of the second one for brass quintet in 1968 at a Persichetti Festival and the University of North Carolina Greensboro. If it was not the premier it was an early performance. It was with the New York Brass Quintet. This is were I met Persichetti. At first I did not care for the work. Over the years I have learned to like it. It is a difficult listen.

If one does not care for the band one I think they will disappointed in the others. Still go ahead and give them a try. You might find some that will appeal to you.

From the Walter Simmons. _The Music of William Schuman, Vincent Persichetti, and Peter Mennin: Voices of Stone and Steel_Toronto. Scarecrow Press. 2011. p. 279 (sorry about any typos).

"Most of the _Parables_ are quite challenging musically and are thoroughly abstract in character. Those for monophonic instruments are essentially exercises in music for the players, rather than--considered realistically--rewarding aesthetic experiences for the listener. They are largely atonal, though not systematically so, but usually conclude having achieved some sense of tonal center. They are tailored meticulously to the technical and expressive qualities of the particular instrument, which they exploit fully, including some modest use of extended techniques."

In defense of Persichetti, these works show that he is a very versatile composer who can compose in many styles. They do not appeal to everyone as a listener.

Also the literature is full of works that are technical exercises for instruments but may not be very interesting listens. For example, one of the classic bassoon studies are the Ludwig Milde _Fifty Concert Studies, Opus 26._ These are essential for all bassoon players to learn. Challenging to play and master, but boring to listen to. After trying to play one of these monsters I crave four minutes and thirty-three seconds of silence.


----------

